# DELETED



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

DELETED


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Excellent post!!! the other sources of GABA you mentioned is interesting, though I have to say that L-theanine does cross the BBB to make GABA!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

DELETD


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

Comminghome said:


> '
> 
> Picamilion also has vasodialating effect, more blood flow to the brain.


Thank you so much for this post...I had just found out about mucuna (for L-dopa) and had just ordered some...I may switch from L-theanine to Picamilion now!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 2, 2011)

DELETED


----------



## Timer (Feb 10, 2011)

Yep, thanks for this comminghome, been having this conversation lots of times with different people here so nice theres a thread to reference back to now









Currently waiting on the L Dopa to arrive and may also try the GABA supplement.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

DELETED


----------



## snr (May 13, 2011)

Why were the posts deleted?


----------

